# ارجو المساعدة(اريد دايرة لاسلكية ترسل اشارات التحكم للمواتير)



## سوكارنو (7 أكتوبر 2006)

alslam 3alikom
im in cairo uni. faculty of engineering mechanical design and production dept.
i need a favor (lwagh allah) my project is amobile robot and i need to controll it wirless and i m as i say a mechanical eng. and i don't understand any thing in microcontroller so i need this project which send the signals to the robot wirlessly(dc motor with pwm method controll)
or it's documentation to use it in my project which it's main target controlling with matlab with dr. yasser ziada.
plz help me urgently
ayman ashry


----------

